

Google Play and App Store: statistics, trends, sales and top publishers - mark01
http://www.ihelplounge.com/google-play-and-app-store-statistics-trends-sales-and-top-publishers/

======
chaghalibaghali
Interesting article, I recently posted a few stats about a moderately
successful app of mine on the Google Play Store. It anecdotally verifies what
OP's article is saying about the rapid growth of Android sales:

<http://thomshutt.com/thoughts/ukbirds.html>

